# Apple iPhone 5C and 5S available for Free through Reliance contract



## Ricky (Nov 2, 2013)

Reliance has just made an irresistible offer and if you are an heavy user of mobile calls and data then you can own 5C or 5S technically for free:



> As per company, there is no down payment required and you can own 5C for Rs. 2,599 per month and 5S for Rs. 2,999 per month. For that fixed plan you will get free unlimited calls to any network both STD and Local, you also get unlimited 3G data as well Roaming and SMS. Remember, customers would be required to pay additionally for international calls and international roaming, RCom said.



ource


----------



## rajnusker (Nov 2, 2013)

Only good for heavy users. For people like me who hardly does rs 50 recharge each month this offer is a SCAM.


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 2, 2013)

rajnusker said:


> Only good for heavy users. For people like me who hardly does rs 50 recharge each month this offer is a SCAM.


Wut ?? "50 me kaise chalta he re baba ??!!!.AAp miscall wale toh nahi ho na ??." 

This offer is good , if you have no problems with crap reliance network quality , and willing to purchase the most expensive IPhone made ever.
On an average a social person uses 300-500INR of 3G data(3-5GB) , and at least 500INR of call charges. I mean the average uses comes around 800-1000 INR /month.
For practically unlimited plan , this offer is not bad considering the current mrp of IP5.


----------



## theterminator (Nov 2, 2013)

ya .. reliance network is not reliable .


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 2, 2013)

In cities Reliance network is okay but in villages nothing beats BSNL while Reliance is worse than crap.


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 2, 2013)

bavusani said:


> In cities Reliance network is okay but in villages nothing beats BSNL while Reliance is worse than crap.


Please...... I live in Delhi ( The Capital Of India ) and ,even there the Quality of their Service is unparalleled in terms of Call drops , congestion , and what not . I had a nightmare with reliance.
However the service of Vodafone is opposite to reliance. My phone never looses signals even in the basements and darkest corners of the world. Vodafone network quality is way beyond comparison , ( at least in Delhi )


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 2, 2013)

what is the minimum months of subscription??


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 2, 2013)

Very good offer.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 2, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Very good offer.



for reliance to make more money.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 2, 2013)

Nice offer. But is it Reliance GSM? I mean can I use any other SIM?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 2, 2013)

Luffy said:


> for reliance to make more money.



If anyone considers it as a bad offer, their maths is ultra poor.



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Nice offer. But is it Reliance GSM? I mean can I use any other SIM?



 Supposedly No. Network lock. Otherwise they won't give such mouthwatering postpaid plan.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 2, 2013)

I'm not going to switch from Vodafone, that also to Reliance..!!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 2, 2013)

Being with Reliance from almost 5 years, I'd agree that it's service is highly varying. Mostly average, only 20% areas have good service. Thinking to port since 1 yr, but never been able to convince myself due to dirt cheap rates.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 2, 2013)

yeah would have loved to get this but I am not leaving my Vodafone for this purpose. Best network coverage mong other networks which I have already used, no call drop congestion free network.


----------



## theterminator (Nov 2, 2013)

I had very good experience with Vodafone until recent couple of months when I moved into a new city. Have experienced enough call drops than BSNL even though in the main part of the city. And while on a call voice quality is very very poor. On the other hand, Reliance 2G EDGE Internet runs buttery smooth, may be its because of less penetration.
Also, I once recharged with Rs. 24 (120 MB for 4 days) to try out the speed of 2G, they stopped my Internet connection for no reason. A neighbour also had his Internet stopped. I talked to customer care guys & they denied any network problem from Vf side. They registered my complaint & validity of that complain was 8 days  & told that the money would be refunded, I thought what would I do for these 8 days. That's where I started using Reliance 2G Internet since I already had a SIM (and my cell is Dual-SIM capable). They haven't refunded my Rs. 24 yet .


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 2, 2013)

Reliance is very good in refunding


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 2, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Being with Reliance from almost 5 years, I'd agree that it's service is highly varying. Mostly average, only 20% areas have good service. Thinking to port since 1 yr, but never been able to convince myself due to dirt cheap rates.



Well, rates doesn't matter for me if I'm getting the service according to the rate. And Vodafone provides that.


----------



## theterminator (Nov 2, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Reliance is very good in refunding



+1.... refunded thousands when migrated from postpaid to prepaid in 2004-05

don't know what has happened with Tata Docomo. Their rates have gone up many times  . may be because of the new chairman mistry


----------



## sksundram (Nov 2, 2013)

Always a reliance customer, from those SMART days in Jharkhand (then bihar).  Except voda, i tried all... I found docomo cc better than others, tried videocon during college.. Was dirt cheap when launched....never faced any issue with reliance... I use 3g..cheap rates.. Very good speed...


----------



## ujjwal007 (Nov 2, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Wut ?? "50 me kaise chalta he re baba ??!!!.AAp miscall wale toh nahi ho na ??."
> 
> This offer is good , if you have no problems with crap reliance network quality , and willing to purchase the most expensive IPhone made ever.
> On an average a social person uses 300-500INR of 3G data(3-5GB) , and at least 500INR of call charges. I mean the average uses comes around 800-1000 INR /month.
> For practically unlimited plan , this offer is not bad considering the current mrp of IP5.



Bhai ye toh miss call wala bi nhi lagta 



dashing.sujay said:


> If anyone considers it as a bad offer, their maths is ultra poor.
> 
> 
> 
> Supposedly No. Network lock. Otherwise they won't give such mouthwatering postpaid plan.



They are unlocked and can be used by any carrier i confirmed myself today in the reliance world since they also offered me without contract as for the same official price which is 53500 as luckly this offer is available in my city ( gwalior )
According to Reliance its not sim locked and can be used with any sim.

Is the handset locked to Reliance services or can I use any other SIM?

The iPhone purchased through Reliance is not locked to Reliance. You can use the iPhone for any SIM of your choice. However, since this is a bundled offer, it is in your interest to use Reliance.

this is a very good offer..AFAIK.. 24 months emi of 3000 rs. brings 72,000 and if you pay them the whole amt. as down payment they will offer you 6,000 rs off so it comes to 66,000 ( 72,000-6000 ) after deducting price of the phone 53500-66000 it come to 12500 rs. for 24 months which is just a really good deal. unlimited voice, 3g, messages, over any other network local/std..
and one more thing..if one dont like the phone they can just sell it off at the same time and for the same price.. coz its apple and it wont be a problem in selling it  and just use the plan instead for the whole thing for just 12,500 for 2 years..they even have gold colour in stock..and will delivering from 6th nov.


----------



## masterkd (Nov 3, 2013)

The plan is awesome. But for me only roadblock is Reliance. Other than 3G all other services are crap in kolkata.


----------



## RohanM (Nov 3, 2013)

As some one stated above, I also need hardly Rs. 50 recharge per month... so this offer is way too costly.. 
Today only I have ported from idea to voda.. not going for reliance for sure..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 3, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Well, rates doesn't matter for me if I'm getting the service according to the rate. And Vodafone provides that.



The call rate I get in roaming is even cheaper than what others provide in normal. And I'm always in roaming.

I do get irritated, sometimes, but that's not too often. And you can't get everything, isn't it? 



ujjwal007 said:


> Bhai ye toh miss call wala bi nhi lagta
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then it's pretty good.

Similar postpaid plan costs at least 1k, totaling 24k, the plan cost alone. There you get the phone at dirt cheap rate.


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 3, 2013)

Unfortunately this is only valid for IPhones. If it were a Nexus , I would have closed my eyes and have bought it as a secondary device.


----------



## rock2702 (Nov 3, 2013)

Is the unlimited 3g they claim truly unlimited or is there some catch in this? I am quite happy with airtel, but reliance also has a pretty good network for voice/3g where I live, so I don't mind keeping it as a secondary sim only if they provide unlimited 3g without any FUP.Also I am not a fan of iphone and moving from my s3 to iphone makes me think twice before getting this.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Nov 3, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> The call rate I get in roaming is even cheaper than what others provide in normal. And I'm always in roaming.
> 
> I do get irritated, sometimes, but that's not too often. And you can't get everything, isn't it?
> 
> ...



yeah you own a latest brand new phone for not even paying half of the price which is great! 



rock2702 said:


> Is the unlimited 3g they claim truly unlimited or is there some catch in this? I am quite happy with airtel, but reliance also has a pretty good network for voice/3g where I live, so I don't mind keeping it as a secondary sim only if they provide unlimited 3g without any FUP.Also I am not a fan of iphone and moving from my s3 to iphone makes me think twice before getting this.



as for the FUP..i asked them twice  they said no FUP... and speed will be vary it can give upto 21 mbps...depending on the coverage and in which city you use... probably will be good in metro cities i guess


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 3, 2013)

Another thing I'm thinking is *2 Years*. Is it really a good option to go for 2 Year EMI?


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 3, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Another thing I'm thinking is *2 Years*. Is it really a good option to go for 2 Year EMI?



If you have a constant funding then why not.



ujjwal007 said:


> as for the FUP..i asked them twice  they said no FUP... and speed will be vary it can give upto 21 mbps...depending on the coverage and in which city you use... probably will be good in metro cities i guess



:MutherOfGod: .......no FUP ??!!! Dayum.. I wish I didn't had a phone and broadband connection right now.
21mbps without FUP. Dayum.!!!!!


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 3, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> If anyone considers it as a bad offer, their maths is ultra poor.
> 
> 
> 
> Supposedly No. Network lock. Otherwise they won't give such mouthwatering postpaid plan.


dude m using reliance from like last 6-7 years trust me its not as good as u think........

and for reliance 3g its not available even at bangalore............


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 3, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> dude m using reliance from like last 6-7 years trust me its not as good as u think........
> 
> and for reliance 3g its not available even at bangalore............



Which post of mine says reliance is good ?

And which carrier has got pan India 3g license ? I hope you know what you're saying.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 3, 2013)

The models not available in reliance digital or the premium reseller istore
They are available in reliance stores only, like vodafone, airtel or idea stores

You can use any sim, then its like any other emi 

Going to check out if the unlimited plan is really unlimited, which seems to good to be true. Afaik, the unlimted 3g plans are very expensive when offered at all. will post update


Yep. FUP. Unlimited. No restrictions.
This is the only unlimited 3G plan offered by reliance as of now
Reliance World has nice decorations for 5C. Step in colour up.
*Offer is valid for another 2 days*, 16GB models out of stock but they can still be booked, but phones may not be available for 3-4 days more

If anyone has any qs, ask, in the process of getting !

Possible to do whole thing online at shop.rcom.co.in

16GB variants no down payment, so they marketing it as get your free iphone here

Only restriction in fine print is 3000 sma per month


----------



## amjath (Nov 3, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> :MutherOfGod: .......no FUP ??!!! Dayum.. I wish I didn't had a phone and broadband connection right now.
> *21mbps without FUP*. Dayum.!!!!!



Seriously come on it cant be


----------



## Anorion (Nov 3, 2013)

^guy says max 7mbps, average 1-1.5 mbps, and varies by location

Champagne gold colour not available for 5S


----------



## amjath (Nov 3, 2013)

Anorion said:


> ^guy says max 7mbps, average 1-1.5 mbps, and varies by location
> 
> Champagne gold colour not available for 5S



Acceptable so we ll get 1.5 mbps the most

Champagne Gold colour is running on low stock everywhere so we may have to wait a little


----------



## ujjwal007 (Nov 3, 2013)

amjath said:


> Seriously come on it cant be



yeah its not gonna possible  but these are there words!! "upto 21 mbps"
i hardly believe they will give 1 mbps even :/

guys can we use that plan for downloading purpose too?? like say couple of 20-30 of gb's from torrent?? but how! i mean like connecting it someway through laptop or anything ?


----------



## amjath (Nov 3, 2013)

^ use itransmission to download torrents and use any wireless transfer app to transfer it to PC


----------



## Anorion (Nov 3, 2013)

The real deal here is just the 3g, phone is just kicker
1.5k for 15gb then additional data rate is max plan with reliance at least atm

So basically worth it if you really use the 3G


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 3, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Which post of mine says reliance is good ?
> 
> And which carrier has got pan India 3g license ? I hope you know what you're saying.



but dude bangalore being an IT hub reliance shld have provided 3g here that's what i am trying to say.......
it would be very good offer for calls and phone only i mean to say......
if guys are thing about 3g data usage its hopeless..........


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 3, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> but dude bangalore being an IT hub reliance shld have provided 3g here that's what i am trying to say.......
> it would be very good offer for calls and phone only i mean to say......
> if guys are thing about 3g data usage its hopeless..........



But buddy it's not in Reliance's hands to provide 3g at a particular place. Rather it depends upon the circle allotted during spectrum auction by the government.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 3, 2013)

ujjwal007 said:


> guys can we use that plan for downloading purpose too?? like say couple of 20-30 of gb's from torrent?? but how! i mean like connecting it someway through laptop or anything ?



yep, you can tether or use device as wireless hotspot


----------



## ujjwal007 (Nov 3, 2013)

Anorion said:


> yep, you can tether or use device as wireless hotspot



speed will be ****ing bad then


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 3, 2013)

ujjwal007 said:


> speed will be ****ing bad then



Why ?


----------



## ujjwal007 (Nov 3, 2013)

Anorion said:


> yep, you can tether or use device as wireless hotspot



speed will be ****ing bad then


----------



## amjath (Nov 4, 2013)

ujjwal007 said:


> speed will be ****ing bad then



u mistook with something else


----------



## ujjwal007 (Nov 4, 2013)

amjath said:


> u mistook with something else



i tried using them with wireless hotspot sometimes speed was not really good..sometimes its just not even load  
i though that would not work maybe..
hmm lets see


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 4, 2013)

ujjwal007 said:


> i tried using them with wireless hotspot sometimes speed was not really good..sometimes its just not even load
> i though that would not work maybe..
> hmm lets see



This shouldn't come from a tdf user.


----------



## amjath (Nov 4, 2013)

ujjwal007 said:


> i tried using them with wireless hotspot sometimes speed was not really good..sometimes its just not even load
> i though that would not work maybe..
> hmm lets see



i once did a wifi hotspot with 3g my 2 friends sucked all my bandwidth in few minutes


----------



## ujjwal007 (Nov 4, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> This shouldn't come from a tdf user.



i just don't really know a lot about it kinda newbie to this
sorry about that


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 4, 2013)

ujjwal007 said:


> i just don't really know a lot about it kinda newbie to this
> sorry about that



No need to be sorry .


----------



## Sarath (Nov 4, 2013)

amjath said:


> i once did a wifi hotspot with 3g my 2 friends sucked all my bandwidth in few minutes


I know that feel bro 



dashing.sujay said:


> Very good offer.



Yeah. If only more carriers offered such plans, it would be great.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Nov 4, 2013)

Sarath said:


> I know that feel bro
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. If only more carriers offered such plans, it would be great.



lol. we understand you want this kind of offer from airtel and idea


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 4, 2013)

I don't think this phone will be carrier locked. You can use the SIM of whichever company you want , but in the end you have to pay the fixed monthly rental till 24 months from date of purchase.
The locking will be done on your Credit Card . It'll bind to your CC , so you can't escape even if you want to . Reliance has learnt that from it's 501 plan several years ago.

Now , why would someone want to use another carrier , if he's already paying for the Reliance SIM services.


----------



## deepakkrishnan (Nov 4, 2013)

Take the phone .. Use the Reliance Sim in a 3G dongle and Voila  unlimited 3G internet for 2 Years and a brand new iPhone. One can use their current number without porting out. 

If one can get even 10mpbs the 3k per month is not a bad deal.

I myself pay 2k for my 8mbps.

if it works out then its win win for the consumer.


----------



## amjath (Nov 5, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> I don't think this phone will be carrier locked.



No its not carrier locked


> UPDATE: The iPhone 5s will not be locked to RCom. You can pick up the device on EMI for any other network service provider. However, if you pick up the 5s from RCom, you will get all the data plans and perks that the company is providing with the new device.


Reliance to offer new iPhones starting from Rs 2,599 per month


----------



## ujjwal007 (Nov 5, 2013)

deepakkrishnan said:


> Take the phone .. Use the Reliance Sim in a 3G dongle and Voila  unlimited 3G internet for 2 Years and a brand new iPhone. One can use their current number without porting out.
> 
> If one can get even 10mpbs the 3k per month is not a bad deal.
> 
> ...



ha ha it wont work in dongles as stated by reliance. 10 mpbs speed? lol i cant imagine it will hardly give 3-4 mpbs maybe


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 5, 2013)

Any idea if similar plans will be rolled out for high-end Android phones ?


----------



## vijju6091 (Nov 5, 2013)

I think plans for the androids too should start following this one if this gets success 

great move by reliance and Apple


----------



## Anorion (Nov 13, 2013)

anyone actually got the device? looks like they are out of stock.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 13, 2013)

I think Indian government make the FDI to 100% in telecom sector so there is still a chance that if the operators want they can start like US type contract system in India on Android device. But the point is back to them that if they want than only. It would be great if they decide to do so.


----------



## abhijeet.ak (Nov 15, 2013)

Indeed a nice offer... specially for users like me 

Although, I am not convinced with the network coverage of reliance... which in a true sense is a no-go....


----------



## ujjwal007 (Nov 16, 2013)

Anorion said:


> anyone actually got the device? looks like they are out of stock.



yep... they are not even booking now  atleast 1 or 2 months it wont be available they said its because of apple...very little stock they release everytime i guess its a strategy for apple to sell the 5c's in more quantity


----------



## Anorion (Nov 16, 2013)

1-2 months seems like a long wait


----------



## ujjwal007 (Nov 16, 2013)

Anorion said:


> 1-2 months seems like a long wait



yeah but if you might know someone there maybe you will get it earlier


----------



## abhijeet.ak (Nov 16, 2013)

Insider Scoop : Vodafone and Airtel to come up with iPhone 5S postpaid contract based plans starting from April 2014 or even earlier... Currently both operators are in discussion with Apple .... 

This can be true, this can be fake... but at the moment its a good news for airtel and vodafone subscribers...


----------



## amjath (Nov 16, 2013)

ujjwal007 said:


> yep... they are not even booking now  atleast 1 or 2 months it wont be available they said its because of apple...very little stock they release everytime i guess its a strategy for apple to sell the 5c's in more quantity



Exactly. In China 5c failed to meet expectation as 5s gains everything. China is their best bet, u can sell anything at anytime in India


----------



## $hadow (Nov 16, 2013)

Point to be noted judge sahab India is still treated as a dumping ground for Apple.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Nov 16, 2013)

amjath said:


> Exactly. In China 5c failed to meet expectation as 5s gains everything. China is their best bet, u can sell anything at anytime in India



india is a dumping ground for apple.


----------

